# Best Lures



## bearsphan3.14 (Apr 29, 2009)

I have been getting more serious about fishing this year and this site has been great for the boat I just bought and fishing set ups. My question is, what are the best lures/baits to use for bass fishing for the different times of year? I mostly fish smaller lakes with muddy bottoms and tons of pads. Thanks to everyone for the knowledge yoou have already shared


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 29, 2009)

id start with a few different collored zoom worms, spinners, and a few cranks topwater, suspending, and deep runners


----------



## russ010 (Apr 29, 2009)

I would stick with plastics starting out... Texas rigged worms and lizards will get you bit year round. If you have lily pads, you should do pretty good with plastic frogs. White frogs for some reason seem to be the trick for me no matter where I'm fishing.

As far as worm colors, you can't go wrong with junebug (clear or muddy water)... and green pumpkin and red shad. As far as lizards, I have the best luck with green pumpkin, but I use them the most this time of year (pre-spawn, spawn).
Senkos also work great too... and all you do is throw them out, twitch and bring in the fish


----------

